# Dino may just have found a home...



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

He is such a well adjusted little guy who wants nothing more than to have someone of his own who he can lick to death and lie down next to on the sofa.

He pretty much has the potty training thing down and has had no known accidents now in some time even when allowed to run around inside the house.

Gosh... do you realize that we might soon be back to ZERO rescues... while a certain member here who I will not name seems to only collect rescue dogs... 

Just between us, she may be a little :wacko1: 

:smtease: :smtease:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599743


> He is such a well adjusted little guy who wants nothing more than to have someone of his own who he can lick to death and lie down next to on the sofa.
> 
> He pretty much has the potty training thing down and has had no known accidents now in some time even when allowed to run around inside the house.
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You will *NEVER* be down to zero, pal.

I have Winter, Nala, Nemo, and new 1-year-old coming from Huntington Beach. Oh, and LBB!!!

Take your pick. Mary already asked when you, and Peg, would be in the area :HistericalSmiley: 

She also said my pics, of Winter suck ~ LOL

So, I snapped a few quick ones. Which one would catch your attention? Let me know, as
Mary wants a new pic. Keep in mind, I am terrible at pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...;localeid=en_US


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 2 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599746


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599743





> He is such a well adjusted little guy who wants nothing more than to have someone of his own who he can lick to death and lie down next to on the sofa.
> 
> He pretty much has the potty training thing down and has had no known accidents now in some time even when allowed to run around inside the house.
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You will *NEVER* be down to zero, pal.

I have Winter, Nala, Nemo, and new 1-year-old coming from Huntington Beach. Oh, and LBB!!!

Take your pick. Mary already asked when you, and Peg, would be in the area :HistericalSmiley: 

She also said my pics, of Winter suck ~ LOL

So, I snapped a few quick ones. Which one would catch your attention? Let me know, as
Mary wants a new pic. Keep in mind, I am terrible at pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...;localeid=en_US
[/B][/QUOTE]



I don't think "that certain Person" wants to part with Winter - hey Deb - that doesn't even look like Winter - are u sure that him ?????? :wacko1: 

Are you trying to trade off another dog as winter - or has LBB had an eyeball transplant ??????

Really, Winter looked more babyfaced when I saw him 7 months ago - what did u do to him huh ???

Perhaps Mr Steve, Arizona people are more willing to adopt than California - or have u set up a lemonade stand near the highway pawning malts - they are moving from your house so quickly


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Deb, 

You really need to find out what Steve's secret is. He must be offering some great incentives or rebates. He sure does have the touch in rehoming Malts. BTW I like picture 3 of Winter.

Steve,


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 2 2008, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599758


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 2 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599746





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599743





> He is such a well adjusted little guy who wants nothing more than to have someone of his own who he can lick to death and lie down next to on the sofa.
> 
> He pretty much has the potty training thing down and has had no known accidents now in some time even when allowed to run around inside the house.
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You will *NEVER* be down to zero, pal.

I have Winter, Nala, Nemo, and new 1-year-old coming from Huntington Beach. Oh, and LBB!!!

Take your pick. Mary already asked when you, and Peg, would be in the area :HistericalSmiley: 

She also said my pics, of Winter suck ~ LOL

So, I snapped a few quick ones. Which one would catch your attention? Let me know, as
Mary wants a new pic. Keep in mind, I am terrible at pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...;localeid=en_US
[/B][/QUOTE]



I don't think "that certain Person" wants to part with Winter - hey Deb - that doesn't even look like Winter - are u sure that him ?????? :wacko1: 

Are you trying to trade off another dog as winter - or has LBB had an eyeball transplant ??????

Really, Winter looked more babyfaced when I saw him 7 months ago - what did u do to him huh ???

Perhaps Mr Steve, Arizona people are more willing to adopt than California - or have u set up a lemonade stand near the highway pawning malts - they are moving from your house so quickly  
[/B][/QUOTE]

He does look different, huh? I had all of them cut down to nothing last week. 
You should see Joplin. Her little fat "rolls" are showing ~ LOL

And yes, I'm thinking Steve has a Margarita stand. Buy one, get a free Malt.
Heck, I would even go for that :HistericalSmiley: 

I am so sucking at the adoptions lately. Good Lord, Winter's been here for almost a YEAR :smpullhair: 

Nala will be spayed tomorrow. Then she and Nemo will be added to the adoption page.
Cross your paws, and hope our luck changes. 

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jul 2 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599771


> Deb,
> 
> You really need to find out what Steve's secret is. He must be offering some great incentives or rebates. He sure does have the touch in rehoming Malts. BTW I like picture 3 of Winter.
> 
> ...



Yes, Steve does rock. I'm thinking it's Peg's charming personality. :wub: That, along with Steve's Margarita stand. :yahoo:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 2 2008, 03:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599781


> QUOTE (LennaBella @ Jul 2 2008, 04:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599758





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 2 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599746





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 2 2008, 05:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599743





> He is such a well adjusted little guy who wants nothing more than to have someone of his own who he can lick to death and lie down next to on the sofa.
> 
> He pretty much has the potty training thing down and has had no known accidents now in some time even when allowed to run around inside the house.
> 
> ...



LOL ~ You will *NEVER* be down to zero, pal.

I have Winter, Nala, Nemo, and new 1-year-old coming from Huntington Beach. Oh, and LBB!!!

Take your pick. Mary already asked when you, and Peg, would be in the area :HistericalSmiley: 

She also said my pics, of Winter suck ~ LOL

So, I snapped a few quick ones. Which one would catch your attention? Let me know, as
Mary wants a new pic. Keep in mind, I am terrible at pics.

http://www.kodakgallery.com/ShareLandingSi...;localeid=en_US
[/B][/QUOTE]



I don't think "that certain Person" wants to part with Winter - hey Deb - that doesn't even look like Winter - are u sure that him ?????? :wacko1: 

Are you trying to trade off another dog as winter - or has LBB had an eyeball transplant ??????

Really, Winter looked more babyfaced when I saw him 7 months ago - what did u do to him huh ???

Perhaps Mr Steve, Arizona people are more willing to adopt than California - or have u set up a lemonade stand near the highway pawning malts - they are moving from your house so quickly  
[/B][/QUOTE]

He does look different, huh? I had all of them cut down to nothing last week. 
You should see Joplin. Her little fat "rolls" are showing ~ LOL

And yes, I'm thinking Steve has a Margarita stand. Buy one, get a free Malt.
Heck, I would even go for that :HistericalSmiley: 

I am so sucking at the adoptions lately. Good Lord, Winter's been here for almost a YEAR :smpullhair: 

Nala will be spayed tomorrow. Then she and Nemo will be added to the adoption page.
Cross your paws, and hope our luck changes. 

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jul 2 2008, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599771


> Deb,
> 
> You really need to find out what Steve's secret is. He must be offering some great incentives or rebates. He sure does have the touch in rehoming Malts. BTW I like picture 3 of Winter.
> 
> ...



Yes, Steve does rock. I'm thinking it's Peg's charming personality. :wub: That, along with Steve's Margarita stand. :yahoo:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Hey... what about **MY** charming personality? (I was going to also make a crack about my good looks, but I could not even bring myself to do that!!)


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jul 2 2008, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599746


> So, I snapped a few quick ones. Which one would catch your attention? Let me know, as
> Mary wants a new pic. Keep in mind, I am terrible at pics.[/B]


Deb, I absolutely love the last picture of Winter. He is really a cute little guy. Aside from his problem adjusting to new people. I can't believe he has not been adopted yet.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb, I like the second and the last pictures of darling Winter.

Steve - wtg, my man!!! Now you've got room for 5-6 more, then you'll be in Deb's league again. :chili: :rofl: arty: :rochard: :dothewave:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love that last picture of Winter! He's really a beautiful guy, I can't imagine why no one has snatched him up yet.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

go steve!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for being so easy on Steve and accusing him of having a lemonade stand .. what I actually meant was a Tequilla stand ... 1 tequila - 2 tequila - 3 tequila - Malt !!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I have sad news to report that Dino's adoption did not work out...


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. He really seems like such a cutie. :hugging:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 16 2008, 10:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606145


> I have sad news to report that Dino's adoption did not work out... [/B]


Sorry to hear that. I'm sure another opportunity will come soon.!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jul 16 2008, 11:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=606145


> I have sad news to report that Dino's adoption did not work out... [/B]



I'm so sorry, Steve.

Dino is such a precious little soul. He's lucky to have you, and Peg.


----------

